# Water world April May



## davholla (May 20, 2021)

Fresh water crustacea, The real size is is 1.05 mm, magnification is 5.18



IMG_8480Crustaceav4 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Phantom Midge larva, the real size is 8.28 mm, magnification is 2.1



IMG_8454PhantomMidgelarvav4 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Water Louse Asellus aquaticus, The real size is 5.84 mm, magnification is 1.4



IMG_8945Waterlousev4 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Water Louse Asellus aquaticus, The real size is 5.84 mm, magnification is 1.4



IMG_8910Waterlousev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr



IMG_9068WaterLousev3 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Gnat larva, the real size is 6.18 mm, magnification is 1.4



IMG_8502Gnatlarvav3 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (May 22, 2021)

Cool, interesting set.


----------



## Donde (May 23, 2021)

Excellent Dave.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2021)

Fascinating imagery.


----------

